# Golf Juice



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2016)

Did anyone watch this yesterday. What a car crash 30 minutes. For gods sake lose Jimmy Bullard. He's gobby, not funny and hogs the limelight. Spoony and the woman tried to hold it together. Crossfield looked terrified (noticed all his mates in the crowd) and it seemed to be thrown together with no idea of what was happening next

It could be a good format for opening it up to younger golfers and maybe trying to get a few more trying golf but too many more weeks of Bullard and I'll be launching a nine iron at the screen. Some potential but only 3/10 for me. The speed hole challenge saved it for me along with the Me and My Golf boys at Troon. More stuff like that please


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 7, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Did anyone watch this yesterday. What a car crash 30 minutes. For gods sake lose Jimmy Bullard. He's gobby, not funny and hogs the limelight. Spoony and the woman tried to hold it together. Crossfield looked terrified (noticed all his mates in the crowd) and it seemed to be thrown together with no idea of what was happening next

It could be a good format for opening it up to younger golfers and maybe trying to get a few more trying golf but too many more weeks of Bullard and I'll be launching a nine iron at the screen. Some potential but only 3/10 for me. The speed hole challenge saved it for me along with the Me and My Golf boys at Troon. More stuff like that please
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more,absolute rubbish.
I watched 15 mins and that was enough.Surely it isn't aimed at Golfers that actually play the game, there was nothing of any interest.
What are they doing next week... 9 hole celebrity speedgolf with a set of frying pans?


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 7, 2016)

Ended up playing last night, was going to give a test watch with low expectations. Take it the message is don't bother?


----------



## user2010 (Jul 7, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Did anyone watch this yesterday. What a car crash 30 minutes. For gods sake lose Jimmy Bullard. He's gobby, not funny and hogs the limelight. Spoony and the woman tried to hold it together. Crossfield looked terrified (noticed all his mates in the crowd) and it seemed to be thrown together with no idea of what was happening next

It could be a good format for opening it up to younger golfers and maybe trying to get a few more trying golf but too many more weeks of Bullard and _*I'll be launching a nine iron at the screen.*_ Some potential but only 3/10 for me. The speed hole challenge saved it for me along with the Me and My Golf boys at Troon. More stuff like that please
		
Click to expand...






With the way your handicap`s going, you`d probably leave it short.:ears::thup:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 7, 2016)

A golf show for people who are not ardent golfers?

Casual and young golfers might find it appealing.

Us more matured golfers don't sound like the target audience.


----------



## snell (Jul 7, 2016)

Yeah lose Bullard and it might be alright.

Only managed to catch 15 minutes...it was strange to see Crossfield so timid!


----------



## mikeb4 (Jul 7, 2016)

it was cringe worthy and amateurish at best, thought  the guest D Haye acted liked a kn*b as well ( dont tell him though)

for all the great golf coverage/shows sky do, this was truly awful, in theory it could be a good show with the correct presenters ie Di and Nick Dougherty perhaps


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 7, 2016)

The idea behind the show is a good one.  It's clearly meant to be a light-hearted golf show, however, what spoiled it was the absolutely shocking direction and editing.

Everything felt crammed in- each segment needed to breathe.

Having 'strong characters' like Bullard on it meant that everyone was talking over each other.  Director should be telling him to shut up, and editor should be making things a bit more smooth.

On to David Haye.  He was asked completely boring questions about boxing.  It should have been one quick question, then 'how long have you been playing golf'.  Then on to the challenge.

No wonder Mark Crossfield was quiet- he's not used to playing a bit-part.  

Then, there seemed to be an oddly large amount of time devoted to advertising Sky's golf schedule.  

Could be a decent show if they get a steady format going.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 7, 2016)

i switched it on watched about 30 seconds, thought WTF, and switched back over to what the wife was watching!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2016)

I use to like Bullard but think he tries too hard to be funny & craves attention now.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2016)

And he looks like an old women &#128584;


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Jul 7, 2016)

i was watching it looking forward to the savaging that it was likely to get on here today. i hope it improves, as the idea of a lighthearted show about golf would appeal, but boy was that awful.

total contrast between the proper tv presenter, and "Spoons" and Bullard who were total amateurs. 

i was hoping it would be good but it was dreadful. why they kept cutting to shots of about  a dozen awkward looking audience members i don't know.


----------



## rksquire (Jul 7, 2016)

This appears to have taken an enormous amount of time to make it to TV - was it not meant to launch last July?

It wasn't great, for a number of reasons.  There seemed to be a filter applied to some segments? Why bring out Sophie Ward (who looked petrified!) to compete against David Haye when he was barely capable to hold the club! The timed challenge was okay, although the machines were pants - actually would have been funnier (and faster) if they just ran! Bullard just didn't really work - visually or verbally, might not be the right guy.  

I think there is something workable there but it needs alot of work very quickly.


----------



## User 105 (Jul 7, 2016)

Shame. I was going to give it a watch as I quite like the idea of a more light hearted fun golf show. 

Might have a look later and draw my own conclusion. But not holding my breath.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 7, 2016)

I know one of the guys who is part of it all - it started as a webcast and Facebook page and they have been looking to transfer it onto the screen. There have been a few delays and it looks like they are targeting the same people that enjoy the vlogs and the younger audience. It will be a work in progress as it continues and they will change as it goes along as the feedback arrives. Done right and it could be a very good thing to help bring younger people into the game.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 7, 2016)

I completely forgot about it.


Want to watch it now to see how badly it was put together.


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 7, 2016)

it was awful, tried to cram too much in, why visit RSG just to do a 20sec uninformative story? It annoyed me so much. 

David Haye was a poor choice, why not someone like Jamie Redknapp? Tim Henman etc? all good golfers.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I know one of the guys who is part of it all - it started as a webcast and Facebook page and they have been looking to transfer it onto the screen. There have been a few delays and it looks like they are targeting the same people that enjoy the vlogs and the younger audience. It will be a work in progress as it continues and they will change as it goes along as the feedback arrives. Done right and it could be a very good thing to help bring younger people into the game.
		
Click to expand...

Unless it picks up quickly it won't last very long imo.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Unless it picks up quickly it won't last very long imo.
		
Click to expand...

Could be shorter than Chris Evans stint on Top Gear. While they may be targeting younger people and the You Tube viewers there's no excuse for that shambles and the production/direction was so bad and those people are as accountable as whoever hired Bullard


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Could be shorter than Chris Evans stint on Top Gear. While they may be targeting younger people and the You Tube viewers there's no excuse for that shambles and the production/direction was so bad and those people are as accountable as whoever hired Bullard
		
Click to expand...

I think Bullard could be decent,he just needs to calm down a bit (can't see that happening tho).
He's like a kid that's had too much sugar.


----------



## LanDog (Jul 7, 2016)

I wanted it to be good, but it was done so badly. No clear direction, having four presenters was too much. 

There's clearly no budget which shows a lack of faith

They gave no time to introduce people to the presenters, something about their golfing history would have helped. 

The editing and camera work was awful, kept getting distracted by what was happening in the background

Anything that was funny about Crossfield was taken away

I want this to be good but it's going to be a massive task to turn it around


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2016)

It sounds like soccer AM, with 9 irons.

When was it on?


----------



## Sybez (Jul 7, 2016)

For a pilot, it still needs some creases ironed out. Yes more crowed was needed, and the random background shots of Joe Miller and others chatting away and not paying attention was distracting, along with the wobbly camera man. This is all production and probably budget affected.

Bullard was a bit full on, Zoe and Spoony were trying to hold it together. And I've never heard Mark so quiet, but better than everyone talking over Jimmy.

Marks bit with Haye could of been good, but no one was listening and was all rushed. You couldn't see the ball flight, which I sure wasn't great but could of been edited in to do whatever they needed it to do, no need for a shot tracer, but could of used GC2 software or something like Mark does in photoshop maybe...

My god the two Me and My golf boys are cringe in their matching outfits, I just can't get past that to like them!

To echo others, half the content and give each bit twice the time and it would flow better. I'll keep watching to see how it goes, but not sure Sky will fund much more on the basis of that pilot. Sorry!


----------



## Mozza73 (Jul 7, 2016)

Watched it with an open mind, awful, just god awful.

I have no interest in football so I'm very unfamiliar with Jimmy Bullard, or any of the crew for that matter apart from Crossfield. Bullard just came across as annoying and loud, a Heavyweight boxer who has never played before in his life vs a female Tour Pro on a 100 yard wedge shootout - eh ?  What could best be described as fannying about around Stoke Park , then 5 minutes of adverts for Sky Golf, Andy "Prodman" and Piers Ward playing a shot each on the Troon postage stamp.

I just found it irritating and pointless.

It seems to be all part of this big exercise to make golf appear more 'fun' to the masses and appeal to those non-golfers who might be tempted to give it a go, never mind the fact that it is on Sky Sports 4 a channel dedicated to Golf watched by already avid golfers who really want a little more content than an ex footballer and DJ dicking around one of the most expensive courses in Buckinghamshire.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 7, 2016)

Doesn't bode well this. 

Sounds like it's trying to copy a winning formula from soccer am which I can never really be bothered with.

I was hoping for a slightly more serious show talking about the swing local courses plus the euro and PGA tour talk. 

I can happily watch monte and the be better golf guy chew the fat on the golf swing. 

Even a longer version of cross field's the swing fix would have been alright .

This just sounds rubbish.  Opportunity missed trying to play it safe. 

Anyway will watch the next one then bitch a bit more.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 7, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Doesn't bode well this. 

Sounds like it's trying to copy a winning formula from soccer am which I can never really be bothered with.

I was hoping for a slightly more serious show talking about the swing local courses plus the euro and PGA tour talk. 

I can happily watch monte and the be better golf guy chew the fat on the golf swing. 

Even a longer version of cross field's the swing fix would have been alright .

This just sounds rubbish.  Opportunity missed trying to play it safe. 

Anyway will watch the next one then bitch a bit more.
		
Click to expand...

What you describe already happens though with Golf World , European Tour Weekly and PGA Tour weekly - why do another one of the same make up ??


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 7, 2016)

Mozza73 said:



			It seems to be all part of this big exercise to make golf appear more 'fun' to the masses and appeal to those non-golfers who might be tempted to give it a go, never mind the fact that it is on Sky Sports 4 a channel dedicated to Golf watched by already avid golfers who really want a little more content than an ex footballer and DJ dicking around one of the most expensive courses in Buckinghamshire.
		
Click to expand...

"Dicking Around" pretty much sums up the show.
Golf is a game, 18 holes etc. I don't recall seeing anything actually about the game of golf. Just dicking around, trying to be Wacky zany and toadally crazy.


I'm not his biggest fan but I think Crossfield would make a good lead presenter.
A few celebs who actually play the game, maybe a condensed Vlog round their home course. Challenges etc. 
What else would make it work ??


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 7, 2016)

I am just trying to suggest actual golf content.  It doesn't need to be a full overview of both tours. 

I havnt seen those shows but do they have dedicated full length discussions on the actual golf swing, different theories and approaches. 

I'd like  to see guys do he usual instructional video then actually put it into practice with a couple of high mid and low handicap players.  See how they get on with it and what the pros say to help them achieve it. Rather than  the usual pro explains it and hits it flawlessly once. 

Guest 20 mins clinics with top pros if they have time or even sessions with teaching pros who want the exposure.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 7, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			I am just trying to suggest actual golf content.  It doesn't need to be a full overview of both tours. 

I havnt seen those shows but do they have dedicated full length discussions on the actual golf swing, different theories and approaches. 

I'd like  to see guys do he usual instructional video then actually put it into practice with a couple of high mid and low handicap players.  See how they get on with it and what the pros say to help them achieve it. Rather than  the usual pro explains it and hits it flawlessly once. 

Guest 20 mins clinics with top pros if they have time or even sessions with teaching pros who want the exposure.
		
Click to expand...

Which is great for people who want to watch a program about the technical aspects of the golf swing or who want to see someone have a lesson 

I suspect that's a small amount of people even golfers who would find that interesting viewing - not really trying to find some fun with the game of golf to get rid of perceived attitudes of the game. 

Challenges sounds good , more Celebs with golf stories , look at the pro Ams 

Maybe get golf clubs doing a challenge

Aim towards the Soccer Aim model just like Cricket did

There is a gap in the tell schedule for a golf program of this sort but it will be all about finding what works


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 7, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			With the way your handicap`s going, you`d probably leave it short.:ears::thup:
		
Click to expand...

Don't think I've ever laughed so much :rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2016)

Doesn't seem to have gone down too well on Twitter either. 

What I don't understand is how the people that make it,or even people at Sky watched this before showing it & thought it looked any good&#128563;.


----------



## Robobum (Jul 7, 2016)

I think it's a good premise for a show.

Struggled on last nights effort by having David Haye there, which made two separate slots in the show so laboured as he made it all about him. At least have a celeb hacker that plays the game!

Other stuff was a bit of fun - not bad at all.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2016)

Maybe they should bring back "A round with Pace".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHpVFr957ig


----------



## freddielong (Jul 7, 2016)

I watched it last night and have to agree about Bullard what an idiot, you can see what they were trying to do but it felt like a golf programme made by and for football fans.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 7, 2016)

Really cringe to watch that


Get some celebs doing match play on the course be better viewing

Some long drives

Funny videos of the public, like guys taking 10 shots to get out the sand


Sack all 3 of the presenters too


----------



## User 105 (Jul 8, 2016)

Watched most of it last night. Format isn't too bad it's just the execution I think has made it a complete mess.

If you swapped out Bullard, just way too OTT and generally annoying, and replaced Haye as a guest with someone who actually plays golf (There's plenty of Celebs out there to choose from lets face it) then I think it would have worked better.

I used to like Bullard on Soccer AM, was a good laugh, but in this format he comes off as being a complete T**t.


----------



## drdel (Jul 8, 2016)

Total rubbish, the attempts at humour were just cringing. Camera work was useless, could have been better with a mobile phone.

If they want to appeal to young non-golfers they first have to decide if any youngsters actually watch Sky Sports 4 and then make content that includes them!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 8, 2016)

I thought it was OK.  But to me they just seem to be trying to recreate YouTube videos with their associated production values on a TV channel that you pay a lot of money to subscribe to.  As someone who watches a lot of golf you tube stuff it was a bit disorientating to see Buzza and Coach Lockey in the audience not saying anything and Crossfield a bit of a bit part player. Can't say I was enamored with Bullard, DJ Spoony just reminds me of the story of when Faldo took him along when he captained the Ryder Cup team and none of the golfers knew who he was and surprise surprise, a Sky Sports program has an attractive female presenter.

Fair play to them for producing a golf program that in fairness is not probably aimed at 90% of the people on this forum as they are too old and obsessed with etiquette. But I can't help thinking if you are after that type of program/entertainment then you can get it done much better on You Tube.


----------



## TonyN (Jul 9, 2016)

Sybez said:



			My god the two Me and My golf boys are cringe in their matching outfits,
		
Click to expand...

They remind me of those two lads off x factor or BGT, I think they were called twist and pop


----------



## Crow (Jul 10, 2016)

I don't have Sky (phew) but I was watching a Buzza Golf Vlog last night and afterwards a link came up for Crossfield travelling to this event, yes really! (and I thought that watching paint dry was boring, I urge you not to watch it should you stumble across it) and then bits of the making of the event, these mostly featuring Crossfield.
I felt embarrassed for everybody there, this is out there now and there's no getting away from it for the presenters.

As for encouraging people to take up golf; assuming what I saw was going to be a part of the show, then anybody who has never played before will think it involves riding round on stand-on buggies waving to people, hitting Happy Gilmore type drives and generally acting like a prize dick, they'll be sorely disappointed should they go to a golf course. 
Talk about further dragging down the image of golf...

So for non golfers it's a total fail and for golfers it's a total fail.

When will people finally realise that golf always has been, and always will be, a game primarily played by the middle aged to elderly who have the time, the patience and enough spare money to play it and start to target that audience?

Younger players who want to play still will play (and I hope be made very welcome) but golf will never be a sport with street cred.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2016)

Crow said:



			I don't have Sky (phew) but I was watching a Buzza Golf Vlog last night and afterwards a link came up for Crossfield travelling to this event, yes really! (and I thought that watching paint dry was boring, I urge you not to watch it should you stumble across it) and then bits of the making of the event, these mostly featuring Crossfield.
I felt embarrassed for everybody there, this is out there now and there's no getting away from it for the presenters.

As for encouraging people to take up golf; assuming what I saw was going to be a part of the show, then anybody who has never played before will think it involves riding round on stand-on buggies waving to people, hitting Happy Gilmore type drives and generally acting like a prize dick, they'll be sorely disappointed should they go to a golf course. 
Talk about further dragging down the image of golf...

So for non golfers it's a total fail and for golfers it's a total fail.

When will people finally realise that golf always has been, and always will be, a game primarily played by the middle aged to elderly who have the time, the patience and enough spare money to play it and start to target that audience?

Younger players who want to play still will play (and I hope be made very welcome) but golf will never be a sport with street cred.
		
Click to expand...

So instead of trying to improve the image and trying to make the game a bit more fun for people and trying to improve the numbers of younger people the governing bodies do nothing and let it continue to be a sport for old people ? 

Whilst the program may well not appeal to everyone their idea of trying to make the sport seem more fun should be applauded whilst the application was lacking a little. 

I want to see more younger people play the game , I want to see the image of the game appeal to more than the past demographic 

Golf has suffered in the past decade with constant falling numbers and clubs closing down all over the place - that will keep happening if younger people aren't attracted to the sport


----------



## drdel (Jul 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So instead of trying to improve the image and trying to make the game a bit more fun for people and trying to improve the numbers of younger people the governing bodies do nothing and let it continue to be a sport for old people ? 

Whilst the program may well not appeal to everyone their idea of trying to make the sport seem more fun should be applauded whilst the application was lacking a little. 

I want to see more younger people play the game , I want to see the image of the game appeal to more than the past demographic 

Golf has suffered in the past decade with constant falling numbers and clubs closing down all over the place - that will keep happening if younger people aren't attracted to the sport
		
Click to expand...

This is fine except that 'widen the appeal' to youngsters and a broader demographic will mean dumbing down because that's what happens when market forces are the simpler driver. Why do we seek to make things easy to apparently appeal to youngsters. Kid I know are just as open to being motivated and interested by competition. 

I'd wager you also agree with school that give everyone prizes at sports day because we don't want to create winners and losers

The challenge is to appeal without dumbing down which is the cheap solution that this programme has chosen. This programme was poorly made on a low budget and had nothing to do with widening the appeal of golf but everything to do with filling the 'air time' on a low budget.

Don't kid yourself with seeking higher ideals - that's just self justifying rubbish. If broadcasters had the real interest of the sport in mind it would not have been shown on a dedicated golf channel because you're preaching to the converted. It would have been broadcast in a 'main' slot.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2016)

drdel said:



			This is fine except that 'widen the appeal' to youngsters and a broader demographic will mean dumbing down because that's what happens when market forces are the simpler driver. Why do we seek to make things easy to apparently appeal to youngsters. Kid I know are just as open to being motivated and interested by competition. 

I'd wager you also agree with school that give everyone prizes at sports day because we don't want to create winners and losers

The challenge is to appeal without dumbing down which is the cheap solution that this programme has chosen. This programme was poorly made on a low budget and had nothing to do with widening the appeal of golf but everything to do with filling the 'air time' on a low budget.

Don't kid yourself with seeking higher ideals - that's just self justifying rubbish. If broadcasters had the real interest of the sport in mind it would not have been shown on a dedicated golf channel because you're preaching to the converted. It would have been broadcast in a 'main' slot.
		
Click to expand...

Can you explain "dumbing down" in regards golf please 

Golf has an old mans stuffy image - that isn't appealing to many people who would be looking to take up a sport along with costs

The programme wasn't about filling a time slot it was attempting to create a programme that could change a perceived image of the game of golf - they can only apologise for the limited budget - unfortunately all the millions of pounds in the sport doesn't go down just straight to the players so they could only work with what they had and they have worked very hard for a good couple of years to get it going - alternatively they could do nothing or all the people slating could offer their obvious skills in media to help them out. 

Or then again maybe it's easier to be a descending voice than it is to do something about any issues yourself


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So instead of trying to improve the image and trying to make the game a bit more fun for people and trying to improve the numbers of younger people the governing bodies do nothing and let it continue to be a sport for old people ? 

Whilst the program may well not appeal to everyone their idea of trying to make the sport seem more fun should be applauded whilst the application was lacking a little. 

I want to see more younger people play the game , I want to see the image of the game appeal to more than the past demographic 

Golf has suffered in the past decade with constant falling numbers and clubs closing down all over the place - that will keep happening if younger people aren't attracted to the sport
		
Click to expand...

So to make the game more appealing to kids let's make them believe that it's ok the act like an idiot on the course. 

Should be interesting when they get there & are told to tuck their shirt in & remove their cap in the clubhouse. 

But at least they'll have a laugh having the buggie races &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can you explain "dumbing down" in regards golf please 

Golf has an old mans stuffy image - that isn't appealing to many people who would be looking to take up a sport along with costs

The programme wasn't about filling a time slot it was attempting to create a programme that could change a perceived image of the game of golf - they can only apologise for the limited budget - unfortunately all the millions of pounds in the sport doesn't go down just straight to the players so they could only work with what they had and they have worked very hard for a good couple of years to get it going - alternatively they could do nothing or all the people slating could offer their obvious skills in media to help them out. 

Or then again maybe it's easier to be a descending voice than it is to do something about any issues yourself
		
Click to expand...

So the next time you are slating someone one here (let's say the next England manager,or Wengers next signing) why not give them a ring and offer you obvious skills in football management? 

Did you get in touch with Chris Evans recently to offer advice on how he could have presented TG better? 
Or did you just slate it on here at EVERY opportunity?? 

Good old hypocrite Phil strikes again &#128547;


----------



## Crow (Jul 10, 2016)

Phil, like it or not, golf *is* a game played primarily by older people.

Golf's image, to quote one of the sport's greats, is what it is.

People who play golf find it enjoyable, why try to make it "a bit more fun" to attract people who don't like the game in its established form? It would be better thinking up a new sport, I know, how about footgolf?

Golf is not a glamour sport, it shouldn't be pimped up to make it appear something it isn't.

I too would like to see more younger players but this show isn't going to attract them. The young have been golf's target audience for years, I've nothing against the young playing golf, on the contrary I'm all for it but I don't see the need to change the game to attract them, golf has enough qualities as it is, but those qualities won't appeal to everybody.
If they don't appeal enough for newcomers to dedicate the time and cost involved then golf isn't for them, it's as simple as that.

You're right, golf has suffered falling numbers over the past decade, during which time the sport has focused on attracting younger players.
Perhaps trying to attract a broader demographic, including "stuffy" old men, would increase participation. Is that really your view of the older generation?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2016)

Crow said:



			Phil, like it or not, golf *is* a game played primarily by older people.

Golf's image, to quote one of the sport's greats, is what it is.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't mean it can't change and many clubs are trying to change such an image - or should they not bother ?




			People who play golf find it enjoyable, why try to make it "a bit more fun" to attract people who don't like the game in its established form? It would be better thinking up a new sport, I know, how about footgolf
		
Click to expand...

And that way numbers will continue to decline - golf in it established form isn't flourishing 



			Golf is not a glamour sport, it shouldn't be pimped up to make it appear something it isn't.

I too would like to see more younger players but this show isn't going to attract them. The young have been golf's target audience for years, I've nothing against the young playing golf, on the contrary I'm all for it but I don't see the need to change the game to attract them, golf has enough qualities as it is, but those qualities won't appeal to everybody.
If they don't appeal enough for newcomers to dedicate the time and cost involved then golf isn't for them, it's as simple as that.
		
Click to expand...

No one said anything about changing the game itself - it's changing an image the sport has that puts people off

The program is at least trying to do something different - just like when Soccer Am started 

There is a number of people who want to play golf but are put of by the image the time and the cost 




			You're right, golf has suffered falling numbers over the past decade, during which time the sport has focused on attracting younger players.
Perhaps trying to attract a broader demographic, including "stuffy" old men, would increase participation. Is that really your view of the older generation? 

Click to expand...

And the number of younger people who have taken up the game has risen but still needs to do more - they are the future , get people in their 20's playing more , joining more clubs - it's why we changed our membership fees to make it more accessible for the younger generation 

If stuffy old men want to play a sport - golf clubs are set up perfectly for them right now


----------



## Crow (Jul 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Doesn't mean it can't change and many clubs are trying to change such an image - or should they not bother ?
		
Click to expand...

Might be controversial for me to say it Phil but no, I don't think that they should. 
There's far too much worrying about image these days.



Liverpoolphil said:



			And that way numbers will continue to decline - golf in it established form isn't flourishing
		
Click to expand...

But would numbers continue to fall if we tried to attract a broader demographic, including those most likely to be able dedicate the time and  cost?



Liverpoolphil said:



			No one said anything about changing the game itself - it's changing an image the sport has that puts people off

There is a number of people who want to play golf but are put of by the image the time and the cost
		
Click to expand...

The image "is what it is", golf is a slow game and requires a lot of time and patience, to those who don't enjoy and appreciate it's qualities it will always be dull and boring.

How do you know that there are a number of people who want to play but are put off by the image the time and the cost?
If people are worried about golf's (or is it their own?) image and don't have the time or can't cover the cost then maybe they could try something else a bit cooler that costs less and is quicker, I know, footgolf!



Liverpoolphil said:



			And the number of younger people who have taken up the game has risen but still needs to do more - they are the future , get people in their 20's playing more , joining more clubs - it's why we changed our membership fees to make it more accessible for the younger generation 

If stuffy old men want to play a sport - golf clubs are set up perfectly for them right now
		
Click to expand...

I applaud your and many other club's reducing their membership fees at the younger end to attract those who are less financially flush but IMHO the younger generation are not golf's saviour and more effort should be spent on attracting all ages.

Your last statement might be a joke (I hope it is and that it's not actually your view that older men are stuffy) but you encapsulate my argument in that golf attracts older players. It's a sport where their lessening powers do not prevent them from competing, with young and old!

I could make a contrasting argument for another sport, skateboarding for instance, a minority sport with an image that focuses on the young. Lets change it a little to attract older participants. Take away those horrible graphics on the boards and make them in a nice shade of beige, limit the speed of the boards to 2 mph, nice floral displays around the edge of the skate park. Skateboarding popularity is waning, it must attract the older generation to survive.


----------



## Crow (Jul 10, 2016)

Oh no, I've just realised that I'm allowing myself to get drawn into a game of "LP argument tennis", something that I swore I'd never do.

Phil, let's just say that we have differing opinions (but mine's right and yours is wrong) and leave it at that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2016)

Crow said:



			Might be controversial for me to say it Phil but no, I don't think that they should. 
There's far too much worrying about image these days.
		
Click to expand...

Golf Clubs are closing because people arent playing golf and arent joining golf clubs - the image right now focuses on a certain demographic - clubs understand that hence why they are trying to change that image - you maybe happy with it but a good deal arent.




			But would numbers continue to fall if we tried to attract a broader demographic, including those most likely to be able dedicate the time and  cost?
		
Click to expand...

Golf clubs are trying to attract everyone - new golfers , returning golfers, young ones and old ones , couples , retired people , school kids - the full monty. Golf should be inclusive to all and not just the ones that can afford it or can have a whole day out to play the game




			The image "is what it is", golf is a slow game and requires a lot of time and patience, to those who don't enjoy and appreciate it's qualities it will always be dull and boring.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing is set in stone - im willing and so are many counties and golf unions to change that image.




			How do you know that there are a number of people who want to play but are put off by the image the time and the cost?
If people are worried about golf's (or is it their own?) image and don't have the time or can't cover the cost then maybe they could try something else a bit cooler that costs less and is quicker, I know, footgolf!
		
Click to expand...

Do you think thats a bit elitiest ? So young man you want to play golf but cant really afford it - oh well go play some other sport instead- all thats missing is the blazer. 

Ill prefer to see what changes can be made to see if we can include as many people as possible that want to play a great social game




			I applaud your and many other club's reducing their membership fees at the younger end to attract those who are less financially flush but IMHO the younger generation are not golf's saviour and more effort should be spent on attracting all ages.

Your last statement might be a joke (I hope it is and that it's not actually your view that older men are stuffy) but you encapsulate my argument in that golf attracts older players. It's a sport where their lessening powers do not prevent them from competing, with young and old!

I could make a contrasting argument for another sport, skateboarding for instance, a minority sport with an image that focuses on the young. Lets change it a little to attract older participants. Take away those horrible graphics on the boards and make them in a nice shade of beige, limit the speed of the boards to 2 mph, nice floral displays around the edge of the skate park. Skateboarding popularity is waning, it must attract the older generation to survive.
		
Click to expand...

Golf does attract older players - hence why people are trying to change that to try and attract younger players as well. 

It shouldnt matter what age someone is - but there is an image issue with golf and it needs to adapt

PS - we aren't arguing , it's just two people putting across opposing points of view of a subject that is quite relevant in golf and one being tackled by the EGU


----------



## freddielong (Jul 10, 2016)

Honest question how does trying to make golf look like a game played by morons encourage new people to try the game?

For me golf's image is one of its biggest assets and doesn't need to be dumbed down like pretty much every other aspect of modern life.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you think thats a bit elitiest ? So young man you want to play golf but cant really afford it - oh well go play some other sport instead- all thats missing is the blazer.
		
Click to expand...

That's basic Economics Phil.. affordability is part of the choice of every lifestyle.
I'd loved to have done rally driving back in the day but it was pretty obvious I couldn't afford it so abandoned the idea.
Same with Golf - if you can't afford the time or the cost then, maybe, Golf isn't your game 
Attracting people into the game is all well and good but they're going to drift away very quickly when they start adding up club subs, away days, new kit and all the other little costs that add up to a few hundred quid over time.
Unless you seriously change the whole structure of the game, a round of golf is going to take 3 hours as an absolute minimum ( including travel, drinks etc). Generally that time is going to be nearer 5 - 40 minutes to and from, 3 1\2-4 for the round and half an hour in the bar.
There's very little that can be done to reduce that without fundamentally changing the game. And if you start changing the game purely to attract new players you run the risk of alienating those that already play.
The Youth may be the future but the middle aged are the current and without them the club won't last long.
A program like Golf Juice, which I haven't seen but have read about, is only going to attract younger people. Not a bad thing but these people need to have some means of financing their new hobby. If they have - brilliant. With a round at a very basic course costing Â£20, they're going to need a fair bit aren't they.. Joining the club, although substantially cheaper for them, is still a fair chunk of cash.
Society, these days, has become much more instant. Things have to happen now.
Golf takes time to get to a reasonable level. Very few get to single figures in 3-5 years, hell, most don't ever get anywhere near it.
Attracting youngsters to the game isn't the hard part - it's keeping them that's difficult. There's so many other things to do that take less time and money and effort.
Golf takes time
Golf costs
Golf is hard


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2016)

Imurg said:



			That's basic Economics Phil.. affordability is part of the choice of every lifestyle.
I'd loved to have done rally driving back in the day but it was pretty obvious I couldn't afford it so abandoned the idea.
Same with Golf - if you can't afford the time or the cost then, maybe, Golf isn't your game 
Attracting people into the game is all well and good but they're going to drift away very quickly when they start adding up club subs, away days, new kit and all the other little costs that add up to a few hundred quid over time.
Unless you seriously change the whole structure of the game, a round of golf is going to take 3 hours as an absolute minimum ( including travel, drinks etc). Generally that time is going to be nearer 5 - 40 minutes to and from, 3 1\2-4 for the round and half an hour in the bar.
There's very little that can be done to reduce that without fundamentally changing the game. And if you start changing the game purely to attract new players you run the risk of alienating those that already play.
The Youth may be the future but the middle aged are the current and without them the club won't last long.
A program like Golf Juice, which I haven't seen but have read about, is only going to attract younger people. Not a bad thing but these people need to have some means of financing their new hobby. If they have - brilliant. With a round at a very basic course costing Â£20, they're going to need a fair bit aren't they.. Joining the club, although substantially cheaper for them, is still a fair chunk of cash.
Society, these days, has become much more instant. Things have to happen now.
Golf takes time to get to a reasonable level. Very few get to single figures in 3-5 years, hell, most don't ever get anywhere near it.
Attracting youngsters to the game isn't the hard part - it's keeping them that's difficult. There's so many other things to do that take less time and money and effort.
Golf takes time
Golf costs
Golf is hard
		
Click to expand...

Over the last 3/4 years we have gone from 2 members aged between 18 and 30 to now just under 50 

We have introduce many various financial schemes that hasn't affected the club's financial structure but allowed us to offer reductions to various ages 

All those members after a year or so have become full members and now fully integrated into the golf club 

If a club wants to look past the present and have the vision to find ways to attract the players and then keep them then it will happen and our results over the years are proof of that - on top of that we have also introduced academy and get into golf memberships which includes loans of clubs and scheme were members look to give old golf clubs away - also get vouchers to purchase items within their scheme 

On the course we have reduced medals and increased more team comps plus all weekend comps are available to all ages and male and female 

Our club always had a stigma attached to it that it was a stuffy members club - because of the work done we now have a full membership ( actually over full ) with a clubhouse bursting with activity  plus a waiting list which 90% are under the age of 30 

Golf clubs can attract everyone to the game if they are willing to do th hard work to change to perceived image and attitude.


----------



## Crow (Jul 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Over the last 3/4 years we have gone from *2 members aged between 18 and 30* to now just under 50
		
Click to expand...

I'm not rejoinng the argument but the above is one of the most shocking things you've posted on this thread (if true) which maybe explains your slanted views.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2016)

That's really good...
But don't forget that Leighton Buzzard's in a reasonably affluent part of the country with a good size catchment area and is close to a large club that closed recently. Not saying you haven't worked hard, you obviously have. Clubs in other parts of the country that are populated by those with lower earning/lower disposable income are not going to have it so easy.
Fully applaud what LB has done though it will be interesting to see how many are still around in 2-3 years


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2016)

Crow said:



			I'm not rejoinng the argument but the above is one of the most shocking things you've posted on this thread (if true) which maybe explains your slanted views.
		
Click to expand...

What's shocking about it ? I think at one stage I was one of the youngest in the club - I know I'm the youngest committee member they have had 

We had a big gap in members at certain age and looked to find a way to encourage them to take up the game - same with working ladies , put comps on at the weekends that they can play in 

And Imurg there are a lot of young people in LB that work in and around London that would like to play golf but because of house prices and travel prices in the area didn't have mountains of disposable income and we recognised that 

The people that are now members have all paid their joining fee as well


----------



## Crow (Jul 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



*What's shocking about it ? *I think at one stage I was one of the youngest in the club - I know I'm the youngest committee member they have had 

We had a big gap in members at certain age and looked to find a way to encourage them to take up the game - same with working ladies , put comps on at the weekends that they can play in 

And Imurg there are a lot of young people in LB that work in and around London that would like to play golf but because of house prices and travel prices in the area didn't have mountains of disposable income and we recognised that 

The people that are now members have all paid their joining fee as well
		
Click to expand...

Oh Phil, you make me laugh!
You're putting the case for encouraging younger members and then you ask what's shocking about a club only having 2 members in the 18 to 30 age bracket? I can only assume that it's bait so that you can come back and say that this is typical of golf clubs across the land?

Again I've broken my resolve and posted in reply to a never ending LP "just two people putting across opposing points of view".
So this time, for real, I'm out of this thread.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2016)

Crow said:



			Oh Phil, you make me laugh!
You're putting the case for encouraging younger members and then you ask what's shocking about a club only having 2 members in the 18 to 30 age bracket? I can only assume that it's bait so that you can come back and say that this is typical of golf clubs across the land?

Again I've broken my resolve and posted in reply to a never ending LP "just two people putting across opposing points of view".
So this time, for real, I'm out of this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Am I missing something here ?

We had an issue where the demographic of our club showed that we had not very many people playing between the ages of 18-30 which was poor so we looked at what we could do to change that and now we have a healthy number who have joined the club - we worked with the EGU in helping encourage people and indeed one of members recieved an award because of all the work he did alongside the county and EGU ? 

I'm not really sure what's the problem tbh ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 10, 2016)

Phil You're not telling porkies again to back up your views are you? &#128563;


----------



## drdel (Jul 10, 2016)

LP; you stated in reply to my post "...Or then again maybe it's easier to be a descending voice than it is to do something about any issues yourself."

Why be insulting when challenged ? You have absolutely no knowledge of what I do or do not do to encourage golf to a wider audience. Neither do you have any basis by which to question my knowledge of marketing, broadcasting or other professional matters - the Forum is about debating opinions to which we all have a free right. As you can see by the comments above you seem capable of turning off people from responding to a thread - their comments could well have taught us all something

Just because you choose to write in the style of stating your views as absolute facts for use mere mortals to worship does mean your seen as God.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2016)

drdel said:



			LP; you stated in reply to my post "...Or then again maybe it's easier to be a descending voice than it is to do something about any issues yourself."

Why be insulting when challenged ? You have absolutely no knowledge of what I do or do not do to encourage golf to a wider audience. Neither do you have any basis by which to question my knowledge of marketing, broadcasting or other professional matters - the Forum is about debating opinions to which we all have a free right. As you can see by the comments above you seem capable of turning off people from responding to a thread - their comments could well have taught us all something

Just because you choose to write in the style of stating your views as absolute facts for use mere mortals to worship does mean your seen as God.
		
Click to expand...

Insulting ? 

Yet its ok for you to make disparaging remarks towards myself ?

"Don't kid yourself with seeking higher ideals - that's just self justifying rubbish"

"I'd wager you also agree with school that give everyone prizes at sports day because we don't want to create winners and losers"

You also made what i would call derogatory remarks towards the makers of the program and their motives

Think my observation was quite justified when someone doesnt offer anything alternative to what they are trying instead just critisizes

A lot of what i have stated is facts - hence why i backed them up with what has happened at my golf club and also know what they are trying to do with the show ( one of the creators used to be a member at my place ) - 

So if im wrong and you have some insight in what they could do to improve the show then let me know and ill pass your details to them - they rely on a lot of help because of their small budget.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 10, 2016)

End of the day the 1st episode was terrible,hopefully it'll improve as we all like anything golf related. 
LiverpoolPhil is doing what LiverpoolPhil does and draining the life out of the thread,if he didn't know the people that made the show he wouldn't be banging on about it.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 10, 2016)

If the intention is to encourage younger people to become interested in the game Sky Sports 4 is the wrong place. One would have to be interested in golf in the first place to be watching that channel.


----------



## richy (Jul 10, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			End of the day the 1st episode was terrible,hopefully it'll improve as we all like anything golf related. 
LiverpoolPhil is doing what LiverpoolPhil does and draining the life out of the thread,if he didn't know the people that made the show he wouldn't be banging on about it.
		
Click to expand...

Does he really though?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 10, 2016)

richy said:



			Does he really though?
		
Click to expand...

Apparently,if so maybe he should send them a link to this thread.
Maybe the constructive criticism could help the show. 

I honestly don't see how showing people mucking about on the golf course helps attract young people to the game. 
As soon as they start mucking about on the golf course they'll be asked to leave. And rightly so.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			LiverpoolPhil is doing what LiverpoolPhil does and draining the life out of the thread,if he didn't know the people that made the show he wouldn't be banging on about it.
		
Click to expand...

Surely not 

If he does know the people he needs to let them know what an absolute horlicks they've made of the first one and that while Bullard is on there it won't improve one iota. I fail to see how one thirty minute, poorly constructed show is going to directly relate to a greater uptake by young golfers.


----------



## stevelev (Jul 10, 2016)

Jimmy Bullard>>>>>>>>


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2016)

Just watched ep2:
Bullard & the poor mans Georgie Thompson &#128547;
Seriously can't see this show getting any better anytime soon.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 13, 2016)

Didn't see the episode 1 but watched episode 2, reasonable watch, I get what they're trying to do, Bullard wasn't misbehaving, probably needs a bit of time for the presenters to establish themselves. Harmless fun.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Just watched ep2:
Bullard & the poor mans Georgie Thompson &#128547;
Seriously can't see this show getting any better anytime soon.
		
Click to expand...

Bit hard on the female presenter. I think she's doing her best in difficult circumstances with that idiot Bullard. Still an irritating muppet who drags the whole thing down


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bit hard on the female presenter. I think she's doing her best in difficult circumstances with that idiot Bullard. Still an irritating muppet who drags the whole thing down
		
Click to expand...

She's steady,but no Georgie &#128540;


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 13, 2016)

Its a load of tosh


----------



## Grieve14 (Jul 14, 2016)

its amusing how many people get worked up over this sort of thing on here.

I have watched both episodes and after both I said 'well that was a bit ****' but I will continue to watch it because if I don't the alternative is Hollyoaks...

I also seem to be one of the few that likes Crossfield and Bullard.. I found Spoony rather irritating last night when he continuously butted in trying to talk about himself the whole time - I feel he brings nothing to the show at all and should be ditched. Zoe I think has been put there as the 'eye candy' and diversity, which is fine, but they could probably find someone better to replace her. The only two I would keep is Crossfield and Bullard!

I kinda see what they are trying to achieve and I think (hope) they get there as they havent really found their stride yet. It all seems a bit crammed in and rushed.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 14, 2016)

Watched it for the first time last night, not too impressed I'm afraid. I like Crossfield, but Bullard is not my cup of tea at all. Thought the segments were all a bit rushed and too quick - even Crossfield's review of Troon was a bit something and nothing. Might give it one more try but not adding it to my Sky Never Miss......


----------



## Put-Ting (Jul 21, 2016)

Got to say, I think this is getting somewhere, first two weren't all that but last night's show seemed like an improvement! Can definitely see what they're trying to do, what do people think?


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 21, 2016)

Put-Ting said:



			Got to say, I think this is getting somewhere, first two weren't all that but last night's show seemed like an improvement! Can definitely see what they're trying to do, what do people think?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Mark


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 21, 2016)

Put-Ting said:



			Got to say, I think this is getting somewhere, first two weren't all that but last night's show seemed like an improvement! Can definitely see what they're trying to do, what do people think?
		
Click to expand...

I would place good money on you being the person that runs the golf juice twitter account....


----------



## Put-Ting (Jul 22, 2016)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I would place good money on you being the person that runs the golf juice twitter account....
		
Click to expand...

I'd take that bet! I'm neither, just someone who found the show a giggle and wanted to find out more!


----------



## rksquire (Jul 22, 2016)

There has been marginal development but there's still plenty of room for improvement.  Crossfield is actually doing okay, some of his youtube slang is breaking through and will please some; Zoe Hardman is clearly the best of the lot except when she was drooling all over Gethin Jones.  The pitch challenge is still a bit dodgy - but as the leaderboard fills out a bit it becomes more relevant, but it's just not a great visual spectacle - they could benefit from increasing the circles out to a 5m radius or so.  Bullard was less annoying last night and really 3 on screen presenters with the fourth contributing an external segment is actually better - the anchor (Zoe), pro (Mark) and comic relief (bullard) with Spoony contributing via VT although not enough was made of Player.


----------



## freddielong (Jul 22, 2016)

Put-Ting said:



			Got to say, I think this is getting somewhere, first two weren't all that but last night's show seemed like an improvement! Can definitely see what they're trying to do, what do people think?
		
Click to expand...

Bullard is rubbish everything about him is annoying he is clueless get rid off him and it could be watchable.


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 22, 2016)

I watched 15 mins of episode 3 the other night. Not the greatest show in the world but I think it is maybe aimed more at the casual viewer. Not for me and wont be watching again.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm Just about to watch episode 3...


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 22, 2016)

Yep, it's still rubbish!
A Happy Gilmore Style driving comp?  Even Crossfield looks embarrassed.

Rocket from Soccer AM?   How hard can it be to find someone who actually plays the game?

Its put together really poorly but that really doesn't bother me, its just the Content, I just can't believe how bad it is.

Its a shame as personally I'd go out of my way to watch a decent Magazine type golf show aimed at Golfers. This isn't it though.


----------



## xcore (Jul 22, 2016)

Is it as bad as new top gear?!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2016)

xcore said:



			Is it as bad as new top gear?!
		
Click to expand...

Far, far worse


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 22, 2016)

Havent read all the posts , saw a bit of it , Rubbish pure Rubbish , definite no from the RoI Jury


----------



## xcore (Jul 22, 2016)

In that case I'm guna have to watch it!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 22, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Yep, it's still rubbish!
A Happy Gilmore Style driving comp?  Even Crossfield looks embarrassed.

Rocket from Soccer AM?   How hard can it be to find someone who actually plays the game?

Its put together really poorly but that really doesn't bother me, its just the Content, I just can't believe how bad it is.

Its a shame as personally I'd go out of my way to watch a decent Magazine type golf show aimed at Golfers. This isn't it though.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on,it wouldn't be bad if they had celeb guests that actually play golf,but they just have muppets like Rocket on. 

Next week will be Mr Motivator trying to smash it 300yrd whilst Bullard rides a unicycle eating jellied eels.


----------



## fundy (Jul 22, 2016)

thought this was car crash tv that id keep watching, that was until their "celebrity" guest was rocket from soccer am, enoughs enough, i can look away now


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2016)

:rofl:

How did I miss this, I've just read it through and the usual suspect back to his posting tricks and sucking the life out of this thread imposing his views/opinions as fact and won't accept the views/opinions of others!

I'm not surprised his club increased their membership from 2 members to 50 between the ages of 18-30 when they could join for as little as Â£236 with no joining fee if 18 upwards to 22 still with no joining fee for only Â£425 for 7-day membership, maybe that's why players who have been there for years paying out Â£944 a year plus there Â£1150 joining year are standing on tee's waiting for 30 minutes and experiencing over 5 hour rounds, but not to worry hey, the greens are lovely :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			With the way your handicap`s going, you`d probably leave it short.:ears::thup:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:comedy gold, come on Martin, you must have had a giggle yourself at that :smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2016)

Fish said:



			:rofl:

How did I miss this, I've just read it through and the usual suspect back to his posting tricks and sucking the life out of this thread imposing his views/opinions as fact and won't accept the views/opinions of others!

I'm not surprised his club increased their membership from 2 members to 50 between the ages of 18-30 when they could join for as little as Â£236 with no joining fee if 18 upwards to 22 still with no joining fee for only Â£425 for 7-day membership, maybe that's why players who have been there for years paying out Â£944 a year plus there Â£1150 joining year are standing on tee's waiting for 30 minutes and experiencing over 5 hour rounds, but not to worry hey, the greens are lovely :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Wow - just wow. 

How utterly pathetic can someone get 

So you have gone on our website , downloaded our subscription fees just so you can come on the forum to post some sortof message in attempt to do what exactly ? 

Laughing at a club because they have opened up the game to younger people ? 

I'm not sure if pathetic is the right word to describe that but it will do


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wow - just wow. 

How utterly pathetic can someone get 

So you have gone on our website , downloaded our subscription fees just so you can come on the forum to post some sortof message in attempt to do what exactly ? 

Laughing at a club because they have opened up the game to younger people ? 

I'm not sure if pathetic is the right word to describe that but it will do
		
Click to expand...

Unlike a lot of the crap you spurt, it's factual, you've simply bought those new members in that age group and the consequences are the problems you now experience on the course as reported by another member, I wonder why you never reported those issues before, Oh I know, because everything is always lovely :whoo: 

There's only one pathetic individual on this board, you only have to read all the comments in response to your draining posts in all areas of the forum where you see yourself as some of kind of authority on everything and go to great lengths to suck the death out of every thread is testament to that from a very wide range of forumites.

You can't survive without being on here, or any social media or Google all day long, that's why you crawled and begged to come back on after throwing your toys out the pram deleting the Fantasy League and everyone's details only then to come back and join the new one, now that's pathetic and I'll happily say it to your face but you wouldn't because you're just a smarmy horrible trolling know it all!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2016)

Fish said:



			Unlike a lot of the crap you spurt, it's factual, you've simply bought those new members in that age group and the consequences are the problems you now experience on the course as reported by another member, I wonder why you never reported those issues before, Oh I know, because everything is always lovely :whoo: 

There's only one pathetic individual on this board, you only have to read all the comments in response to your draining posts in all areas of the forum where you see yourself as some of kind of authority on everything and go to great lengths to suck the death out of every thread is testament to that from a very wide range of forumites.

You can't survive without being on here, or any social media or Google all day long, that's why you crawled and begged to come back on after throwing your toys out the pram deleting the Fantasy League and everyone's details only then to come back and join the new one, now that's pathetic and I'll happily say it to your face but you wouldn't because you're just a smarmy horrible trolling know it all!
		
Click to expand...

Bought members ?! :rofl:

We had one comp of over a 170 members where the last couple of groups ( who were squezzed in at the last minute - despite the tee times being full and having to delay the closing of the comp to allow them to join ) who took longer than over 80% of field because they were behind a lot of members new to the game and improving ladies and not once waited on a tee for 30 mins ( confirmed with other members of the three ball )

As for the threats and everything else - I believe a number of times you have said I'm on ignore - maybe the function doesn't work , may I suggest asking the mods to see what's wrong with it that way you aren't forced to read what I post 

Either way I don't go slagging off your golf club so kindly respect you don't slag of other people's golf club because of some sad vendetta on a forum.


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bought members ?! :rofl:

We had one comp of over a 170 members where the last couple of groups ( who were squezzed in at the last minute - despite the tee times being full and having to delay the closing of the comp to allow them to join ) who took longer than over 80% of field because they were behind a lot of members new to the game and improving ladies and not once waited on a tee for 30 mins ( confirmed with other members of the three ball )

As for the threats and everything else - I believe a number of times you have said I'm on ignore - maybe the function doesn't work , may I suggest asking the mods to see what's wrong with it that way you aren't forced to read what I post 

Either way I don't go slagging off your golf club so kindly respect you don't slag of other people's golf club because of some sad vendetta on a forum.
		
Click to expand...

Yes bought, they didn't join before because of any "get into golf" initiative you've made, hence why you only had your reported 2 members in that category, which I, like many others on here, find hard to believe, so what you've done is buy that age group with much reduced subs and no joining fee.

I've not "slagged" off your club, I've simply highlighted in association with you growing membership age category with massive reduced subs that another member of your club on here reported waiting on a tee for 30 minutes and a round taking in excess of 5 hours, maybe the 2 things are connected?  you get lots of new inexperienced members at reduced subs leading to slow play and then watch full paying long standing members start to up sticks, now that's a great business model, but wait, the age categories have increased so don't worry about, oh and yeah, the greens are lovely!

Threats, what threats, you call me pathetic and I reply in kind, the only difference is I'd say it to your face, you wouldn't, like most things on here you wouldn't, that's because you're constantly trolling, as you've been accused of by many on here, even some long standing forumites.

It's impossible to put you on ignore, you dominate far too many subjects which drive people away from them that they don't make sense with your posts removed, why didn't you stay away when you left, it was far better on here during that period, more people even came out the woodwork and started to get involved again, there's only 1 common denominator to all the issues experienced on this board!


----------



## DCB (Jul 23, 2016)

Gents, if you don't stop this "handbags at dawn" posting spat then we'll arrange for some naughty step time.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 23, 2016)

It's like a soap opera , good fun to read while enjoying my morning coffee.


Now grow up you pair of tarts! :rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2016)

I wonder what hair conditioner Bullard uses &#129300;


----------



## SXRORY (Jul 23, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I wonder what hair conditioner Bullard uses &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Looks like crisp and dry


----------



## user2010 (Jul 23, 2016)

Well said Fish.:thup::clap:


----------

